
Northwestern University Newscenter - wglb
http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2010/04/mainframe.html
======
wglb
Ah--I botched the headline. This is about the culmination of an 18-year (not
1.8, but eighteen) project to turn off core mainframes in favor of web access.

